# Newbie



## Tea_Cup (Sep 14, 2015)

Hi all,

please just call me Tea_Cup I'm new here. What is my story? Well LONG story short, it seems like most people my age (mid 20s) spend their weekends with friends having a good time and I spend mine at home, in the bathroom, shitting fire and using preparation H on the regular. My doctor said I have IBS and I can't tell you all the symptoms I've had. I almost don't want to go into it because its too sad :/

I finally decided to make an attempt to connect with people who have similar issues as I do.

This most recent weekend was the worst for me. I just finished a dose of Augumentin 875/125 the antibiotic and I think that messed me up again. On Friday and Saturday every time I would go #1, #2 would just come out. I must have went like 15 times, I even had a low grade fever and aches. Tylenol helped the aches, but I went so much I'm raw. Thank god it has stopped. Now I'm taking probiotics and trying to help my insides regulate.

Anyway, I'm here.


----------

